# Laid Off, Retirement Pushed Back, Plan Though



## Andy1 (Jun 14, 2022)

I lost my job due to layoffs and retirement plans were pushed back as I had to juggle some things. The good thing is my previous position and background was in research and development. I have 3 new product ideas that could pay me millions but need help paying for patents, parts and marketing. That's what I'm working on now.


----------



## oldpop (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Knight (Jun 14, 2022)

Maybe you could start a "Go Fund Me" site on the internet.


----------



## Andy1 (Jun 19, 2022)

Knight said:


> Maybe you could start a "Go Fund Me" site on the internet.


That's a good idea. Thank you


----------



## Liberty (Jun 20, 2022)

Andy1 said:


> I lost my job due to layoffs and retirement plans were pushed back as I had to juggle some things. The good thing is my previous position and background was in research and development. I have 3 new product ideas that could pay me millions but need help paying for patents, parts and marketing. That's what I'm working on now.


We held several patents and the major issues are normally the costs of marketing and defending the working patents (assume that is what you are applying for as design patents are basically worthless).


----------



## katlupe (Jun 22, 2022)

Glad you joined our forum! Maybe someone can give you some ideas we have many people who are experienced in business.


----------



## C50 (Jun 26, 2022)

Is it possible to continue working for your old company as a consultant?  If your new ideas are related to that field it may be possible to negotiate research and development as well as patient cost for a flat fee or a royalty deal.

My thinking is even if you have to share profits and lisensing 60% of 5 million in sales is better than 100% of an idea that never got off the board.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 26, 2022)

Call me crazy but I think the OP is a scammer, fishing for money.  He has 3 great ideas but need millions to get them going.  Tread lightly with this one.


----------



## C50 (Jun 26, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Call me crazy but I think the OP is a scammer, fishing for money.  He has 3 great ideas but need millions to get them going.  Tread lightly with this one


You think he's going to ask us to buy gift cards and supply him with the numbers? lol


----------



## Blessed (Jun 26, 2022)

No, but he might send a private email to someone he thinks is vunerable.  Try to get them to send him money. There are too many ways people scam these days.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2022)

Welcome aboard!  I have no head for business, so I won't even try to give you advice.  But, best of luck!  And just remember, fortunes were made with hula hoops, pet rocks, and chia pets.  Anything's possible.


----------



## C50 (Jun 26, 2022)

Blessed said:


> No, but he might send a private email to someone he thinks is vunerable.  Try to get them to send him money. There are too many ways people scam these days.


I believe as you do about the original poster, truthfully my post was just baiting to see if he responded.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2022)

It might be a pitch.  It might just be an introduction.  Regardless, I think it's best to give new folks a welcome and a chance.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 26, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> It might be a pitch.  It might just be an introduction.  Regardless, I think it's best to give new folks a welcome and a chance.


No posts since the 2 here on the 14th. Maybe he saw a red light?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> No posts since the 2 here on the 14th. Maybe he saw a red light?


That's typical, it seems.  Sadly, it seems to me that most new members never post again.  Perhaps they just like reading or else they don't know how to navigate the site.


----------

